# Most Odd or Strangest thing you've ever Caught?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was flyfishing a tidal creek near Hommassassa Florida, and my buddy and I were trying to catch trout and grey snapper along a deep bank shoreline just at dark as we drifted out of the creek. I was casting an 8wt and had a fairly small deerhair popper on it. I was in the rear of the boat and my buddy was manning the trolling motor and other than that he was doing pretty much the same thing I was doing. As we approached the mouth of the creek where it dumped out into the Hommassassa River, it was almost dark and we were preparing to stow rods and go. As he was getting the trolling motor up and doing a little housekeeping I made a couple of last cast to the dark shoreline, after the second cast I saw some ripples in the water near the shore and figured I should cast once more to what I was sure was a Redfish or Trout lurking near shore for some supper. I cast the small popper tight to the bank and let it sit a few seconds and then twitched it once and my line came tight. I set up on the "fish" and proceeded to try to land it. It didn't fight well and pretty much just kinda tugged, tossed and turned as I dragged it to the boat. My Buddy Greg, thought it was a branch or root that was flooting just below the surface, and as I brought it closer I was kinda thinking the same thing, but it seemed alive. As it got close enough that we could see it, both of us shouted the same thing, at the same time,"Rattle Snake". Yep, he was an Eastern DiamondBack that wasreal close to 5ft (estimated), and I cut the line and let him settle up with the popper that was attached to his jaw, on his own. 

What is the most odd or Strangest thing you've ever caught?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

A tackle box, FULL of stuff, pulled off the bottomlast yearfishing underneaththe MidBay Bridge. If it belongs to anyone, sorry, just know thatwe made good use of your lost tackle. :letsdrink


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

A fireworm that ate a whole shrimp over near Ft. Pickens and recently my sons rod and reel after a red pulled it in with the red still attached. Last year my brother caught a duck underwater on a shrimp.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

an octopus just outside of sherman cove! about a foot wide, felt pretty strange reeling it up and was hard to get off the hook.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

About 10-12 years ago My dad granddad and myself anchored up on a spot. When we were ready to go my dad got the joy of bringing in th anchor. He kept saying " man this anchor seems heavy must have something on it". Well when he got it to the surface it had a bomb yes i said a bomb stuck on the anchor. It looked like a old WWII bomb but it was a lot smaller maybe 2 1/2-3 ft long maybe with a diameter the size of a football. Heck we didn't know if we should knock it off the anchor or what. We all figured it must be a dummy practice bomb of the Air Force but we were not keeping it. Gave it a good shake underwater and let it fall off. That is the weirdest thing we have ever caught...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The snake would have took the cake! I'd have to say that when we caught the Fire Worms out at Ft. Pickens is the wierdest. I'd never heard of them and the guy who grabbed it, went to the ER STAT.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A fire worm was the wierdest I ever caught. I didnt touch it tho. Thank goodness. I didnt know what they were but it looked like it shouldnt be touched.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What is a fire worm? Does anyone have a pic of this so I know what not to touch. Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *feelin' wright (10/1/2008)*What is a fire worm? Does anyone have a pic of this so I know what not to touch. Thanks


http://www.seasky.org/seagallery/seagallery_02_22.html


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Fishing in NJ 1974 right outside if the earl naval amunition pier in atlantic highlands:nonono I was fishing for fluke with my dad :bangheadand something was spooling by penn squidder about 400 feet of 20# when we got about 500 ft from the ammo pier we were ordered to keep away,:hoppingmad so my dad said cut the line and i did JUST AS A SMALL NAVY SUB SURFACED RIGHT IN FRONT OF US!!! we did not stick around to get my hook back..My dad said it would have been to hard to filet anyway...Captjim Victoryatsea:usaflag


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

THat is funny about the sub. I wonder what the guy that found the hook and line attached thought.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *feelin' wright (10/1/2008)*What is a fire worm? Does anyone have a pic of this so I know what not to touch. Thanks












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bearded_fireworm

http://marinebio.org/species.asp?id=292


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I was out gigging over the summer and jammed a nice sheepshead. I pulled the gig up to see a nice sheep stuck to it along with an old Merle Haggard cassette tape. What are the odds of that??


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I caught a dawiags30(ithink) and a rod off three mile one night..rigged it up and caught a slot red on it...My buddy snatched a live rat that was swimming around under bob sikes bridge..the coolest thing ive ever caught was probly the sail in the pass 2 years ago..


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

couple of year ago i caught a 40 pound freshwater sturgen in the middle of pensacola bay on a stretch 25 .....at the time i didn't know what it was and it freaked me out.....weirdest thing i ever saw.....and it wasn't even suppose to be in the salt!!!!!:doh


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

My little sister caught a small bass that was stuck inside of a freezer bag at Baywatch condos...she caught the bag, not the fish.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

After a night of heavy drinking in Tijuana I caught.....oh wait this is a family forum:doh


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *bayougrande (10/1/2008)*couple of year ago i caught a 40 pound freshwater sturgen in the middle of pensacola bay on a stretch 25 .....at the time i didn't know what it was and it freaked me out.....weirdest thing i ever saw.....and it wasn't even suppose to be in the salt!!!!!:doh


Yes it was. Gulf sturgeon migrate from the Gulf into the rivers and back out into the Gulf.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (10/1/2008)*A fire worm was the wierdest I ever caught. I didnt touch it tho. Thank goodness. I didnt know what they were but it looked like it shouldnt be touched.


*Do they sting, bite or something else. I have never seen one. What do they do? How do they hurt you, if they do?*


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Ihooked a bat one time while crappie fishing at night. Tossed out my jig and it never hit the water. Bat grabbed in while it was airborne. The bat was not happy when I reeled him in so I had to slam him off the dock a few time to sedate him.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was fishing in my buddies pond. I had a dingy out in the middle of it and had my pole resting over the side with an unbaited hook about 3 inches above the water while I was farting around with something else. A small mouth bass jumped up out of the water and bit the hook, no kidding. Must have had a death wish or something.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Off the Fort Pickens pier I caught a glass coke bottle. Inside was a small octapuss. He bit the hook then swam inside the bottle. Also caught my first pelican off of that old pier.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

When I was a kid I used to accompany my dad and his friends while they spearfished in the Gulf. I would fish over the side and catch an ass load of fish. I didn't pay much attention to the holes in them. I thought I was the greatest until they told me what they were doing.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Ithaca37 (11/2/2008)*When I was a kid I used to accompany my dad and his friends while they spearfished in the Gulf. I would fish over the side and catch an ass load of fish. I didn't pay much attention to the holes in them. I thought I was the greatest until they told me what they were doing.


Somebody's always got to ruin your fun!!!:crying


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

A Trumpet fish


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Back in 1990 when I was stationed down at Key West, I was fishing off a sea wall near Truman annex. Saw a Tarpon and thought maybe if I threw a bally hoo on the surface I might be able to hook him. Well this pesky pelican was hanging around and as soon as the ballyhoo hit the water so did the pelican :banghead. He grabbed the ballyhoo and in the process hooked himself in the beak. I reeled him in was able to get him to the top of the sea wall. Put the Pelican under my arms and removed the hook. Never thought I would have ever caught one of those.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

My dad has recently moved 50 miles south west of Jacksonville and live off a tributery of the ST Johns and have caught a brazilian armored catfish. I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

While bass fishing on Esc. river, with a crank bait, my buddy hooked something big. He fought it for 30 min or longer,(it was a slow swimmer) We hoped it might be a world record flounder. He got it along side the boat and put the pressure on it, and up comes a 7 ft gator. Snip. I cant believe he let that gator have his favoriye crankbait.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

While wade fishing out by the Coast Guard station I felt preesure on my line started reel in and I had hooked somebody's Daiwa rod and reel combo. Got the other reel up and it had about 100 yards of line out, reeled that line and it had a big catfish on the other end. :banghead


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Well when I was in Korea and I was with this lady of the evening I caught........... Ahhh never mind.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great read


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Caught several pelicans over time fishing from bridges in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">St Petersburg</st1lace></st1:City>. The pelicans would wait and when they see someone reeling in a fish they come over and wait and as soon as you try to get the fish up they snatch it and now its game on. Reeling in a flying pelican and then getting it under control on the bridge and removing a hook isn?t easy.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I posted this the other day (dif topic) sorry if you read it twice.



We were chasing a 3 foot shark in the Gulf, super shallow @ Ft. Pickens. I made several casts with a topwater chugbug. Finally the line goes tight, I was certain he nailed it. To my complete disbelief, the shark took off west, my line went east. My brain said WTF? I hauled in a legal flounder on topwater!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught some pretty weird stuff but the oddest thing I ever managed was a mullet on a 5" jerk bait. NO, I didn't snag it, he swallowed the pearl white love's lure.

Cast netted a very lost, blackwing flying fish about 10 years ago in little lagoon. It had been rough from a tropical storm the week before and must've gone with the flow. Instead of wahoo and tuna chasing himhe nowhad big, lagoon trout to deal with.


----------



## chevymangabe (Mar 22, 2010)

I was fishing on a party boat a couple years back and everybody kept catching these fish the Capt. called "Ruby Reds." I have no clue what they were and still can't Identify them but they were really tasty. I have a pic I'll post of them.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

i can't beat most of the stories that have already been posted, but I was fishing for mangrove snapper in perdido pass a couple of years ago....using 6lb test, small hook, small piece of fresh shrimp, and THUD....a fish starts pulling out line on my ultralight reel....the mangroves i had been catching that day were small...the largest being around 14 inches. Well, after a 5 minute or so battle, i bring in a 26 inch..ling. Of course she went back in the drink. I guess it's not uncommon for juviecobes to hangout in perdido pass, because i've heard ofsimilar stories.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *chevymangabe (3/26/2010)*I was fishing on a party boat a couple years back and everybody kept catching these fish the Capt. called "Ruby Reds." I have no clue what they were and still can't Identify them but they were really tasty. I have a pic I'll post of them.


this one? they are decentgrouper bait. 








<U></U>


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught a six pack of Olympiafloating down the Missouri river near Cascade, MT. Hooked it on a black/red Panther Martin.


----------



## chevymangabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Similar...the ones I had caught had a mouth on them like that but they had some decent sized teeth in them and were all silver with a real dark lateral line.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

While fishing from a dock in the intracoastal near St. Augustine I caught something that I still have not identified. It was a light brown colored fish with pale white spots shaped like a small trigger. I grabbed the fish, took the hook out, and released it. I then put my hand on the dock railing and it stuck as if I had glue on it. The slime on that fish was like super glue!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

caught a brook trout that had swam into a plastic 6 pack holder

the fish had grown into one of the beercan holders and had his girth squeezed down really bad

the fishes body grew badly deformed where the plastic was squeezing him

he fought just like a healthy fish


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well a couple of odd critters: while bow fishing in the barge canal down in Crystal River, I shot a 5+ foot diamondback crossing the canal, lots of fun getting him off the arrow, made a nice skin mount on the wall. Another time fishing the barge canal i caught a large, approx a foot long fish tank cleaner fish, prehistoric looking thing, snagged him on a diver plug. Don't remember the name of them but i gave him to a local rancher to put in his troff.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *feelin' wright (11/3/2008)*My dad has recently moved 50 miles south west of Jacksonville and live off a tributery of the ST Johns and have caught a brazilian armored catfish. I have never seen anything like this before.
> 
> .


Thats no catfish man thats a plecostomus, the kind they sell at the pet store only really big. I used to have on in my backyard pond almost that size but the heater went out and died cuz of the cold.

So how did it taste?


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'210\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'210\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'210\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'210\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'210\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'210\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">jmacvipwhen did this happen i had a big blue or spanish snatch one of the barge on the last day of snapper season </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Caught this thing last summer off Catalina Island



















Caught this swell shark last summer off Santa Barbara,Ca










Caught this off Long Beach,Ca



















Probably the coolest thing I have ever caught was about 19 years ago I was at the texar bridge on cervantes throwing the cast net on some menhaden for bait the next morning to throw at the jacks on the base of the 3mile when they make thier morning run. Anyway when I pull up the net there is a 9' custom rod with a 706z on it missing the spool. It hadn't been down there too long, barnacles had just started growing on it. There was some fishing line tied to the tip like some idiot was just using it as a cane pole. I still have both the rod and reel to this day. Matter of fact just bead blasted and repainted the 706z looks and works like new!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife caught a hammer last fall while we were dragging for flounders.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

While fishing in the Arkansas river in Arkansas, I caught a small rock, about 1/2 the size of a golf ball. It had a small hole in it, my hook was in the hole. Think of the odds!!

Sea-r-cy


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

No one actually _caught_ this, and it wasn't even me that hooked it, but... When I was fishing in Alaska for halibut in about 400' of water, the guy next to me was about halfway reeled up to re-bait when his drag went nuts. About 10 seconds later, a grey whale (unknown length, but freakin big) breached about 40' away from the boat with his line coming out of its baleen. Obviously, they hacked the line asap, but that was crazy.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Aint Nobody Going to Believe This.

Hey I've got a few I will share with you.

I was just starting to bottomfish in the Gulf. I was fishing one of the Al. public wrecks. Up came a juvenile Gag Grouper(14in.) with a rubber gasket around its neck. The gasket had been there for a while cause the fish was growing around it. My friends and I removed the Gasket and released the fish. This happened about 13 yrs. ago.

Another time I was fishing at Alabama Pt. I was fishing with a friend of mine. We were fishing for Bullreds. It was Thanksgiving eve as a matter of fact. Late at nite , well early in the morning , everybody else had left for the nite. So we are sitting there debating on leaving or not, it was cold that nite also. Well we noticed a small bay boat floating passed the wall in Perdido Pass. It was a ghost boat, as we did not see anyone driving the boat. We looked at eachother and said ,"damn I wonder if the person had a heart attack". So we hollered at the ghost boat and got not reply. So my friend said " lets catch it". So he cast his line over the boat the firstcast. He was able to put enough resistence on it to make it float toward the wall down a little ways. We were able to get the rope out of the boat and tie it to the railing. Well no tackle or dead fisher. This boat was used for Marine construction. There was Chainsaw dust in the bottom of the boat. The boat had no decals or registration numbers at all. So we drug the boat around to the AL. Marine police station and tied it off and called them in the morning. Now that night the current was ripping out of the Perdido Pass with several more hours till low tide. No telling what would've happened to the boat had we not caught it. 

Another time I was fishing with a friend of mine out of the SEA MONKEY. He brought his daughter along for a first time SEA MONKEY fishing trip. We were fishing under the 3MB. well we reeled in a skateboard. The skateboard had been it the water for quite some time with all kinds of marine life on it. Well once we got it in the boat , off popped an octopus.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump for a good read.


----------



## NC Angler (Apr 20, 2008)

On the Pamlico Sound in NC I have caught an assortment of stuff...a push pole, fishing rod, and crabber's glove...we also have a high number of flesh eating bacteria cases going on and got the creeps when I caught this striper in the spring...needless to say I didn't touch that sucker...


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*Snapper Turtle*

A big one in Virginia years ago when I was like 10. Reeled it in and tried to take it loose. After almost losing my finger I got an adult to help me. Caught it in a pond by my dads house.


----------



## cabinlong (Dec 25, 2009)

I caught a nucleur sub in New London CON. It won.


----------

